# What Generation are you?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Baby Boomer , Generation X , Generation Y or Generation Z?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Cretaceous period.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ lol

millennial/gen y.


----------



## FindingPeace (Oct 25, 2016)

Gen. Y


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I was generation Y my whole life, until about 10 years ago I got booted into generation X. I am not happy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Is there a chart? I’m confused whenever anyone is using these terms, no clue who is what other than Baby Boomers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gen X...grew up with great music, no social media and the internet was in its infancy. I remember that annoying dial up tone and America Online chat rooms.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Boomer. ( 1958 )


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Generation X-men.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

X


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol reading the generation wikipedia pages:



> Around the world, members of Generation Z are spending more time on their electronic devices and less time reading books than before,[34][35][36] with implications for their attention span,[36] their vocabulary,[37][38] and thus their school grades[39] as well as their future in the modern economy.[34] *At the same time, reading and writing fan fiction is of vogue worldwide, especially among teenage girls and young women.*[40][41] In Asia, educators in the 2000s and 2010s typically sought out and nourished top students whereas in Western Europe and the United States, the emphasis was on low-performers.[42] In addition, East Asian students consistently earned the top spots in international standardized tests during the 2010s.[43][44][45][46]


Really? Fanfiction was considered terribly geeky/something you would never admit to reading/writing with people my age. It really became a popular thing suddenly with people several years-decade younger? Seems unlikely. Or is the point people just read/write it but still don't talk about it? That seems believable.



> Millennials came of age in a time where the entertainment industry began to be affected by the Internet.[117][118][119] Using artificial intelligence, Joan Serrà and his team at the Spanish National Research Council studied the massive Million Song Dataset and found that between 1955 and 2010, popular music has gotten louder, while the chords, melodies, and types of sounds used have become increasingly homogenized.[120][121] Indeed, producers seem to be engaging in a "Loudness war," with the intention of attracting more and more audience members.[122] Serrà and his colleagues wrote, "...old tune with slightly simpler chord progressions, new instrument sonorities that were in agreement with current tendencies, and recorded with modern techniques that allowed for increased loudness levels could be easily perceived as novel, fashionable, and groundbreaking."[121][123] While the music industry has long been accused of producing songs that are louder and blander, this is the first time the quality of songs is comprehensively studied and measured.[120] Additional research showed that within the past few decades, popular music has gotten slower; that majorities of listeners young and old preferred older songs rather than keeping up with new ones; *that the language of popular songs were becoming more negative psychologically;* and that lyrics were becoming simpler and more repetitive, approaching one-word sheets, something measurable by observing how efficiently lossless compression algorithms (such as the LZ algorithm) handled them.[123]


Definitely.

I found the most recent evolution in rap interesting.

2002:






2010s:











I don't want to link endless examples (shocking,) and you can find positive stuff now and negative stuff in the past, just it's become a lot more common to rap about being ****ed up/mental health problems and in general subjects and aesthetics that were previously part of alt-rock/grunge/'emo' etc. I mean a bunch of these young figures like Lil Peep and XXXTentacion are dead now though.)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not Gen X but I remember this commercial fondly. So that makes me a boomer:


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Short answer: Y


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ I'm not sure it entirely makes sense either. In terms of social issues the UK was in some ways more tolerant and liberal in the 60s/70s and less so in the 80s/90s.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Local_Government_Act_1988

But boomers are described as being people who in adulthood were quite liberal, revolutionary and such. Also I feel like 1960 isn't a great starting point for gen x, probably should be around 1970 based on generalised observations. I don't know a lot of older people obviously yet the boomers I come across in the media these days, and my dad are annoyingly conservative/reactionary where as there are silent generation public figures who seem more interesting/outspoken (even though some are terrible, like Thatcher though she only just made the cut since it's 1925 lol):


* *









I love how she continues on even though she's being boo'd loads lol.






I dunno why but George Carlin makes me think he should be in gen X lol (not based on video, he has a very cynical/ironic outlook):






(also how timeless is this video Carlin died in 2008 lol.)

The boomers have Firestone I guess (interesting, ideas stem from Simone de Beauvoir no doubt,) but only just again lol (1945.)




Funny too because 'the silent generation' and they're not in the poll. :lol


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread



> I love how she continues on even though she's being boo'd loads lol.


I feel like I've seen multiple videos like that from UK parliament (where people seem very adversarial I mean). I kind of like listening to them talk though, lol, not sure why.

---



> Funny too because 'the silent generation' and they're not in the poll.


I kind of 'spiritually identify' with the Lost generation & the Greatest generation (these names are ridiculous, lol, just people who were kind of in their adult years ~ 1920-1950). Mostly because I feel like they had idealistic dreams that weren't much tainted by "the real world".


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Myosr

I don't really know much about the history of that country (being ambiguous because I think you mentioned that before,) but what I've read of the developments online are kind of depressing but I think most countries are in different ways.

But yeah a number of feminists and people fighting for women's rights have pretty depressing ends too.

I'm kind of interested by Europe in the 1920s too because it was a lot more liberal before world war 2.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread

yeah, it could be worse I guess, lol.

I'm not very aware of the politics of the Europe between the 2 wars. But I like looking up photos from the 1920s and older sometimes (late 1800s) I like something about the aesthetic (dressing style, cars, phones, etc, and technology being very primitive but still there). Even in movies with time travel I kind of like when they go back to the 20s.

(I'm thinking of a specific show where they kept jumping through different decades in the first couple of seasons, then went to the 20s in the third one and I was like "yesss", lol). <-- vague to not spoil a popular show.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Generation Y. Born in 1993.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Gen X


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Gen Y aka Millenial


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

The wrong one, that's for sure.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Late Gen Y.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Gen X. Born in 1977.

What do you think define's the Gen X generation? What are the positives or negatives about gen X?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Millennial (Gen Y).


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Millennial


----------



## dinosaurparty (Oct 18, 2019)

CNikki said:


> The wrong one, that's for sure.


Same. I wanna be a boomer and live in the 1960's or something.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Gen Y. 1983.


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Gen X, though I've seen the descriptor "Xennial" used for my cluster.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Generation why?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Generation Y


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Generation X


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I saw a meme the other day that said "I'm GenX, so I adapt to new technology like a millennial, but I get angry about it like a boomer." I thought that summed me up pretty well.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

look like i'm gen z


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

Reecedouglas1 said:


> Baby Boomer , Generation X , Generation Y or Generation Z?


gen x and hating it, severely. none of the resources of the boomers, none of the resources of Gen Y


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

CoolLilChickadee said:


> I saw a meme the other day that said "I'm GenX, so I adapt to new technology like a millennial, but I get angry about it like a boomer." I thought that summed me up pretty well.


Love hate relationship to tech. Like today the screen on the laptop flipped sideways. I didn't push anything. I was just typing and it flipped. Had to get online on the other computer steps to fix it. Sometime I feel like throwing it out the window.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Gen Y or millennial born in 1983.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Gen X


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

chrisinmd said:


> Gen X. Born in 1977.
> 
> What do you think define's the Gen X generation? What are the positives or negatives about gen X?


This was my impression as someone born in 1991:



The Craft came out well into the millennial generation but the cast was gen x and I think it fits in as xennial.





Well-









Also "**** me gently with a chainsaw" and "chaos is what killed the dinosaurs darling"

So basically they created one of the only enduring recent subcultures (goths, tbf they technically didn't that started earlier with fiction, but they expanded it,) irony, cynicism, better music had a bunch of interesting and horrifying kids fantasy films though most of that was made by people of an older generation (technically most of what I grew up with and listened to as teenager was _created _by gen X,) on that note I guess:




* *








































You know what this is already getting too long. You get the idea. Music exists. The UK realised Finland existed for a short while etc 😂 lots of bands with female leads with long black hair and goth aesthetics making symphonic metal and goth rock. Not Amy Lee she's an older millennial.

That was a good time too. They made a lot of political music, created alt rock and pop punk and nu metal, riot grrrl, lots more fun music than now but still lots of cynical and aggressive stuff as well. Then started to get nostalgic about post punk and brought that back too (post punk revival.) Started to blend rap and rock together which is more commonplace now. Buffy was a good show. Joss Whedon is technically not gen x but close enough. I imagine most of the best video games were created by gen x and late boomers too.

The only gen x person I knew irl besides possibly teachers whose ages I didn't pay attention to was my mum's youngest sister (I mean I assume some lecturers at uni were too some of them were younger and game devs.) She bought me lots of fantasy/magical sort of themed stuff, she was into Harry Potter too. She had a friend called Lightning who she lived with at one point, he died in a motorbike accident. The only time I played a Dreamcast was in the place they were living at the time. Speaking of that I think my mum mentioned once that my aunt was hit by a car when she was younger and that had some weird impact on her personality. Also she had an imaginary friend as a kid, which I thought was cool I always wanted one of those. However one of their brothers chucked him out of a window and she was devastated. Oh yeah she thought my obsession with Beetlejuice was creepy. XD

People who study these things seem to conclude that gen x was a lot less sheltered/protected, and left to their own devices more. Probably less risk averse - that's been getting worse generationally.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Persephone The Dread said:


> People who study these things seem to conclude that gen x was a lot less sheltered/protected, and left to their own devices more. Probably less risk averse - that's been getting worse generationally.


There were lots of times when my parents were either not home when I and my brother got home from school or no one was home when we got up in the morning to go to school. My dad worked 3-11 and so did my mom for a while. Then dad went back to graveyard shift and my mom had to be at work at 6 am. I was responsible to make dinner when they weren't home after school or make sure my brother got up and fed before school since he was 7 years younger. We were also allowed to be out of the house all day without adults hovering over us. My parents pretty much didn't want to know what we were up to. The rule was to get home when the street lights came on. Also, in the summer my dad used to take all the kids where we lived to the swimming pool in the town 12 miles away. He would dump us off there all day so he could get some sleep in peace without kids running in and out of the house waking him up.


----------

